# Happy first birthday Tessie!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it a bit sad that I got a bit choked up that she is a proper adult now? LOL. My baby's all grown up. She had a T-bone steak for dinner last night.

She is 100% my heart dog. It's funny, cause I had some (untrue) idea that when I got her I could make her into a little Bishop- fully obedient- even though she is an IG, not a sheltie. I was SO wrong. But I wouldn't change a thing about her.. she is so cuddly, affectionate, unique, odd-looking, has a mind of her own.. I love watching her run at 45kmh.. I love watching her grin that horrific smile at me LOL.. I love her to bits. 

Just some of my fav pics of her:









































































Her at 8 weeks when I found out she could run LOL:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

aww happy birthday! 
I love that running photo. LOL Puppies are so funny when they learn how to cordinate their legs! 

Gunner turned 1 on the first of April and I still consider him a puppy. He doesn't act like an adult! LOL


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tess! arty:

Love her pics! The one with her running at 8weeks.....O.M.G too freakin' cute!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Gosh it seems like you just got her!!! 

I remember those baby Tess pictures....SOOOOO freaking cute!!! 

Happy birthday Tess-Monster!!!arty:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tessie! Hope momma makes it a grand day.................


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tess! Hope you have a great day!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

tess is one of those dogs, judging by the pics, that makes your heart sing.

happy birthday...and i totally get it...she's a year now. but i don't know that she's an adult yet....some never quite grow up. bubba is going to be five and he still acts like a little boy.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tessie! She is cute! Love the running pic and her playing with Bishop.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSIE!!!!!!!! arty: She's adorable!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Tess! I love that grin :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy First Birthday Tessie!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

She's got such wonderful expressions. That grin probably keeps you laughing all day.

And she looks like she's a kangaroo in that running photo!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my. What a lovely dog. Its like, shes smiling. LOL. Very cute, very precious. I happen to LOVE the first picture. Thanks for sharing and happy birthday to her!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Oh my. What a lovely dog. Its like, shes smiling. LOL. Very cute, very precious. I happen to LOVE the first picture. Thanks for sharing and happy birthday to her!


to me it looks like she's a serial killer with a knife behind her back and she has the girl cornered in the basement


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

xellil said:


> to me it looks like she's a serial killer with a knife behind her back and she has the girl cornered in the basement


Probably why I like it so much:wink:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

xellil said:


> to me it looks like she's a serial killer with a knife behind her back and she has the girl cornered in the basement


Except that instead of stabbing her she would just lick and annoy her to death... kinda how Willow feels sometimes I think


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She's so cute! From half of her pictures you'd think she was a vicious killer haha! I think that one of her running as an 8 week old puppy is my favorite, she's like folded like origami!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't believe she's a year old already! She has so much personality! Happy birthday sweet Tessie! arty:


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Well that brought a smile to my face.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Tess! it is easy to see why she is your heart dog. In addition to being absolutely beautiful she looks like she is so full of life too.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

shes soooo cute!!! happy birthday!!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

A *VERY HAPPY arty: *belated...loved the pics...she is one smiling :biggrin: cutie.


----------

